# Pc Der kleine eisbär und das geheimniss des grossen bären



## SpeedyGonzales900 (7. März 2018)

*Pc Der kleine eisbär und das geheimniss des grossen bären*

Hallo komme an einer stelle nicht weiter beim wall wo im netz gefangen ist was genau muss ich da denn machen ich habe keine ahnung?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2018)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, aber gibt es vlt bei YouTube Videos, wo man das finden kann? Videos zu der Serie vom KiKa mit diesem Namen gibt es, aber zum Spiel...? 

Und welches Kapitel oder welche "Mission" im Spiel ist es denn?


----------



## SpeedyGonzales900 (8. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, aber gibt es vlt bei YouTube Videos, wo man das finden kann? Videos zu der Serie vom KiKa mit diesem Namen gibt es, aber zum Spiel...?
> 
> Und welches Kapitel oder welche "Mission" im Spiel ist es denn?



Hallo habe dir ein screen bild gemacht da beim wall was muss ich da genau machen ich habe keine ahnung,hab fast einen ganzen morgen geübt es klappt einfach nicht mann weiss  um himmels willen nicht was mann da machen muss?
da dreht mann fast durch und das ist ein kinderspiel kann ja nicht sein das würde bestimmt noch ein kleines kind schaffen aber ich komme keinen schritt weiter und wäre so ein gutes spiel?und ich bin erwachsen und schaffe es nicht einmal, aber setze du dich mal hin und spiele es meinst du könntest es schaffen?was meinst du ?so schwierig ist das unglaublich bitte hilf mir es muss doch eine lösung geben mann muss es schaffen können?

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen ich habe vorerst genug es muss eine lösung geben was mann da genau machen muss bitte hilf mir? ich übe nicht mehr habe noch andere sachen zu machen ein anderesmal es muss eine lösung geben das kann ja nicht sein?


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2018)

Hallo. Vielleicht hast du ja noch Glück und es findet sich jemand, der das Spiel zufällig gespielt hat. 

Aber es ist schon 2001 erschienen, und dazu finden sich weder Lösungshilfen noch Videos aus denen man schlauer werden könnte. Da wird es schwierig, ganz besonders weil es nach einem von unzähligen Lern- und Kinderspielen aussieht. Nichtmal eine Herstellerseite gibt es dazu, da der seitdem übernommen wurde: Emme Interactive -> Avanquest -> Claranova

Sieht nach einem Puzzle aus. Was für eine Aufgabe wird dir denn da gestellt? Wird vor dem Kapitel irgendwas erklärt?


----------

